# Serious Portable Stove



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Three burners, at 30,000 BTU each. Packs down reasonably well. http://www.tahoechef.com/tahoe/index.html

Saw it at the local Costco for $150.

They have other sizes and accessories too. Very tempting.

Phil


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I have a 2-burner version of that style stove that was made by a local company. I paid $79.00 with a 5 gallon propane bottle. I bought mine about 5 years ago for caterings and it paid for itself on the first use. I will be using it Mothers' Day to cook omelets in our main dining room. I have only taken it camping once, when we had 10 or 12 people in our party. It was great then too. Enough heat to make the BIG pot of coffee in no time flat!


----------

